# What is everyones binding set up for this winter??



## itsneversummer (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm rocking some old Ride delta's and they are pretty hurting. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for bindings for the upcoming season?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

That's pretty vague to answer well. I'm using Rome Targas this season. Being from Edmonton I'm assuming you'll be riding Marmot & Sunshine mainly? Mostly freeriding or mostly park? And what's your weight?


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

itsneversummer said:


> I'm rocking some old Ride delta's and they are pretty hurting. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for bindings for the upcoming season?


Whoo, Edmonton! What do you ride? Park, freeriding, freestyle, anything. Weight has importance too. We need more data.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be rocking the same Union FLites that I rocked last season. Unless some smoking deal on something else comes up that I just can't refuse.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a pair of Ride SPi (now for sale) and switched to Flow NXTs for this year. I also have a pair of RXs for park. I'm also in Edmonton


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

Raiden has a pretty good binding line-up this year.


----------



## KingCharming (Apr 19, 2011)

FLUX TT30 ftw!:thumbsup:


----------



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

Rome Arsenal 2011/12

So yellow!


----------



## Gibbo88 (Sep 9, 2011)

replacing my 2010 cartels with either 2012 flux tt30/sf45's or rome 390 boss's


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Still strapping in my '11 Rome 390 Boss. Waiting patiently to add the '12 Rome Targas to my arsenal.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

2010 burton triads


----------



## Crush156 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just ordered a pair of 2012 GNU Mutants and can't wait to use them this season. Currently I have 2010 flow quattros and really don't have anything bad to say about them... I'm just really looking forward to GNU's two strap design on the rear entry binding. Also, I like what they did with the heel strap.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Currently riding 08 390's, looking to replace them with either the new 390 boss or Flux's DMCC Light. Can anyone comment on the DMCC Light? I would mind a little stiffer binding than the 390's, but I don't want them to be too stiff.


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

2011 Burton Mission EST. Got them brand new from Ebay at the end of last season and can't wait to try em out this season!


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Burton Cartel EST


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

2011 K2 Uprises. Good bindings for around $100. At first I wasn't enamored with the ease of use because it doesn't come with any fucking real instructions. But after watching a video on how to set it up I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Agro (Sep 19, 2011)

Leo said:


> Still strapping in my '11 Rome 390 Boss. Waiting patiently to add the '12 Rome Targas to my arsenal.


I emailed Dark Side Snowboarding shop and asked if the 2012 bjorn black targa L/XL is "IN STOCK - read to ship" and their response about an hour later was "Yes." so I placed the order this morning. Last week Rome said retailers should have had them late last week or early this week, so it sounds about right. No rush I guess, everyone will get them soon, but mine are ordered and supposedly shipping soon. I'm stoked. 2012 NS Heritage-X 163 and 2012 Rome Targa Bjorn-Black.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Holy Schnit Agro! 2012 NS Heritage X LTD - White, w2012 White Targas. Also 2011 Jones Mountain Twin w 2011 Auto Evers. S Colorado and Mammoth each had about of foot of early white 2day. Bring it.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Agro said:


> I emailed Dark Side Snowboarding shop and asked if the 2012 bjorn black targa L/XL is "IN STOCK - read to ship" and their response about an hour later was "Yes." so I placed the order this morning. Last week Rome said retailers should have had them late last week or early this week, so it sounds about right. No rush I guess, everyone will get them soon, but mine are ordered and supposedly shipping soon. I'm stoked. 2012 NS Heritage-X 163 and 2012 Rome Targa Bjorn-Black.


My '12 Bjorn Black Targas are scheduled for delivery this Friday (shipped Monday) 

I will post photos on my LTD white Heritage on Friday!!


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

2011 k2 hurrithanes


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

2010 K2 Auto Uprise and 2011 K2 Cinch CTS.


----------



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

Sudden_Death said:


> 2010 K2 Auto Uprise and *2011 K2 Cinch CTS*.


If you could, message me after a couple uses how you like them, i was really looking into them.

Went for the Rome Arsenals instead.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

'12 Malavita Restricted ReFLEX


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally updated from my 2010 Ride NRc. They were an amazingly comfortable binding that gave me absolutely no problems. Still perfect actually...

But I updated to 2011 K2 Auto Uprise. The drop in weight and overwhelming amount of features is just what I needed to get me to put the NRc's in the closet. 

The NRc may just become spares as they have such a comfy footbed.... Only drawback on them is weight and the ankle strap isn't the best. Footbed and toe cap are still industry leading style.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The Malavitas finally came in. First impression is they are very light, all nylon construction. Feel pretty solid but some of the foam attached to them like around the lip of the highback feel kind of cheap. The foot bed attachment could be improved. Will have to get them out there in a month or so here and see how they actually are but overall they seem pretty solid.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> The Malavitas finally came in. First impression is they are very light, all nylon construction. Feel pretty solid but some of the foam attached to them like around the lip of the highback feel kind of cheap. The foot bed attachment could be improved. Will have to get them out there in a month or so here and see how they actually are but overall they seem pretty solid.


Loooooove those bindings. I can't get my hands on the Restricted Malavita non EST though


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

That's what I got, Malavita Restricted ReFLEX since I don't own an ICS/The Channel board. Send me a PM, I might be able to put you in contact with a shop who sold them to me. They can sell them mail-order.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

No, I meant through pro-form haha. Restricted stuff is not sold on pro-forms. In addition, we didn't order that model.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

2012 Cartel Reflex, 2012 Mission EST and 2010 CO2 EST


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Oh I see. I actually had to call around quite a bit to find a shop that was both Restricted and ordered them.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

2012 Burton Cartel EST's


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

Leo said:


> Loooooove those bindings. I can't get my hands on the Restricted Malavita non EST though


I'm looking to get a burten re:flex binding this season and am looking at either the cartel's or malavita's.

Whats the difference between the restricted and the normal except for the obvious large ankle strap?

Is it worth the extra $40 for the malavita's?


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

Willbilly said:


> I'm looking to get a burten re:flex binding this season and am looking at either the cartel's or malavita's.
> 
> Whats the difference between the restricted and the normal except for the obvious large ankle strap?
> 
> Is it worth the extra $40 for the malavita's?


I couldn't help it. Yesterday I walked into the local store that was selling all items at 10% discount. I put the Restricted Cartels and the regulard Cartels side by side. The restricteds are mat black and have that rubbery feel and are AWESOME! So much better looking than the regular.

Bought those puppies. The only thing that i'm slightly disliking is just how huge that ankle strap is.

Side note: the diodes are feather light. Awesome looking binding.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure as of now. Just picked up an attack banana so im looking for some bindings. I love last years contact pros and this years look sick. Ill leave my boss 390 on my NS SL but thinking of two for my lib 2012 targa or contact pros. The red bindings are IN this year..


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

2012 re:flex Diodes on a 2012 NS Heritage 155

and

2011 Spark Blazes on a 2012 NS "SL" (Heritage) 158 split

with Deeluxe Spark boots


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

Last season I rode Union Force's and had mixed feelings on them. Didn't like the toe strap at all. This season I went with the Union of Capita collab bindings. I like the look of the toe cap much better and figured i'd give em a shot.


----------

